# Peja Contest (Feb. 8 vs Portland)



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Same as last time. No guessing the same number someone already took. 100,000 to the winner. Peja has on and off games, so someone could be wise in guessing a small number. Then again, it's a 3 day layoff.

*Numbers Taken: 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31,34, 35*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'll go with 23 pts. with this time...


He should do much better against the Blazers...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

18 for me I guess.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

21


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

17


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

10. ruben patterson always locks him up.


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Lucky 13.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

15


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

20


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

16


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

24


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

:banana: 27 points


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

19


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

22


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

14


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

30


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

I say 25


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

34

He'll get 6 treys...too many little guys on the JailBlazers.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

25 points for Peja Stojakovic


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

12


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Same as last time. No guessing the same number someone already took. 100,000 to the winner. Peja has on and off games, so someone could be wise in guessing a small number. Then again, it's a 3 day layoff.
> 
> *Numbers Taken: 10, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 27, 30*


25


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jones2011 said:


> 25 points for Peja Stojakovic


Taken.



TheBigDonut said:


> 25


Are you going to do this every time? Two people said that before you.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Taken.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to do this every time? Two people said that before you.


dude calm down. it wasn't on the 'taken numbers' list. i don't exactly scan the thread before making my pick.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Same as last time. No guessing the same number someone already took. 100,000 to the winner. Peja has on and off games, so someone could be wise in guessing a small number. Then again, it's a 3 day layoff.
> 
> *Numbers Taken: 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 30, 34*


ok 26. is that taken? probably but until someone says...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> dude calm down. it wasn't on the 'taken numbers' list. i don't exactly scan the thread before making my pick.


I find it rather ironic that the three straight times this happened, the person whose pick you took was 1-2 posts ahead of you. Actually, you don't have to scan the thread, either. Press Ctrl + F, and you can type in the number you want. That will let you see every time the number 25 appears in the thread.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I find it rather ironic that the three straight times this happened, the person whose pick you took was 1-2 posts ahead of you. Actually, you don't have to scan the thread, either. Press Ctrl + F, and you can type in the number you want. That will let you see every time the number 25 appears in the thread.


righty then :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

LOL?...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

let me guess what ur thinking Pacerholic - What the ****? :rofl:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

28 for me.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Fine, I'll take 9, just in case...

Knowin' my luck, he'll hit somewhere around 46 points.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I'll take 31, just cuz the number is to be retired soon


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I believe 29 is what I'll take...


----------



## cedo pg (Aug 25, 2005)

35


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Please let me win...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:clap:


PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Please let me win...
> 
> Looks like I win twice....
> 
> ...


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

congrats PaCeRhOLiC :clap:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Good job PaCeRhOLiC. Nice win.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Please let me win...


You won. Expect the 100,000 soon.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Thanx for the love guys.... :cheers: 

and P.F. I'll take your word for it...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> 100000.00 points donated to PaCeRhOLiC successfully!


..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> ..




:cheers: :cheers: ...

Thanx doggy...

Much appreciated...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Well deserved win PaCeRhOLiC! And it seems that luck is not on my side, his freethrow shooting cost me this one :biggrin:


----------

